# American Microwave Failure - Repair?



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We had our KitchenAid microwave convection oven fail yesterday, probably due to the 50-hz over here. The circuit breaker is fine since the receptical for the coffee maker is ok, but there is no power to the unit. Everything is dark.

Anywhere to get one of these 110v things fixed? It is a built in with hood, about USD 889 on the web, so fixing is in MY interest. Otherwise we will have to order one from the States, plus shipping, plus VAT  

I want to call my good and trusty friend, Karl, at KJS, but he probably will not pick up the phone after reading my posting 

Replies welcome!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I couldn't find anywhere to get mine fixed so replaced it with UK 240 volt one.

I believe Linda @ Stateside Tuning can help with a new 110 volt one though.

http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

you may want to give Duncan a call he should be able to help with a fix http://www.starspangledspanner.co.uk/

MHS...Rob


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

sorry I can't repair microwave ovens but I may be able to obtain a replacement, I recently shipped a pair of apollo half time ovens for two customers, what are the details and model number of your microwave?
Dunc.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Microwave*

Hello there,

I am a qualified to repair Microwaves. I do not bother with 110v as it is bad enough trying to get 240v parts.

There is a place in Manchester (Chorlton) that does do them. I do not have the number to hand and I cannot find them on the web. They are called "Manchester Microwave Centre".

If not try sending some email enquiries to local or national Engineers on here....

Link to UK Whitegoods website

There are a lot of Trained & experienced Engineers available from the site so give it a whirl. Be sure to tell them it is 110v.

Hope this helps, however, if you do get stuck send me a PM with your location and I will see if I can find someone for you.

Trev.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! I am going to call around and see.

The microwave is a KitchenAid KHMC107E. This is the 30" wide built-in model with a hood and vent. The coach is 8 years old and is 110v since we are only touring in Europe until September. Nothing on the KitchenAid site seems the right dimensions though:

(WxHxD): 29 7/8" x 16" x 13 7/8"

When we shipped an auxilary air compressor over that went duff, we paid USD 350 for the compressor, USD 106 for shipping and GBP 54 for duty. Cannot put a 220v one in since we have no 220v power onboard.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hope I am not teaching granny to suck eggs, but you do realise that all of €urope is 235V and NOT 110V?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

pippin said:


> Hope I am not teaching granny to suck eggs, but you do realise that all of €urope is 235V and NOT 110V?


Hi Pippin,

Are you sure of this?

I was in Spain last year and that was 110V. Recent trip to France and that was 110V.

Maybe I missed something that happened recently.

Regards

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Volts*

Heylo,

As far as I am aware, Most of Europe has been standardised @ 240V -/+ 10% for years. France many many moons ago used to be 110v in remote areas. Spain well there you go, do they all have electricty now?

Trev.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Trev,

Oh well guess I am living in the dark ages or at least the various region's dark ages!

Regards

Chris


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy Cow! Is this true that Europe is 240v 8O 

"Actually" (a good American term along with "Awesome"), our coach is 110v since we will be returning Stateside again in September. We are runing via a transformer temporarily, which still puts through 50Hz and is possibly the reason the Microwave is duff right now.

Hopefully, one of the suggested repair places can fix this thing. The other two options are 1) a divorce and back to peanut butter and jelly sandwich living, or, 2) an import of a like unit from back home. Either way it's going to cost me :?


----------

